# FR: ce dont / de quoi



## summeroamer

Madame sait de quoi elle parle
Sais-tu ce dont Luc parle ?

So what's the difference between "ce dont" and "de quoi"?
Thanks a lot

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Juilee Parvate

i think that "de quoi" is mainly used to ask questions, rather than in answer.
for example,
de quoi parle-t-il? 
and " ce dont " is used more in answer and in explanation than in questions.
for example,
c'est le livre ce dont je parlais hier.
please tell me if this sounds good.


----------



## superromu

Juilee Parvate said:
			
		

> c'est le livre *ce *dont je parlais hier.



there are some mistakes there 
in that case "ce dont" and "de quoi" have a different meaning

Madame sait de quoi elle parle
she knows everything about the subject she talks
in that case de quoi <> ce dont

Sais-tu ce dont Luc parle ?
you ask someone to know if he understands what luc is talking about
in that case ce dont = de quoi


----------



## jmj

Bonjour,

On pourrait aussi très bien dire, avec exactement le même sens :
"Sais-tu de quoi parle Luc ?"


----------



## sabinj

Je ne sais pas ce dont il a besoin.
Je ne sais pas de quoi il a besoin.

Are either of these correct and/or natural?

Merci


----------



## Joelline

Generally, when you don't know what the antecedent is, you use *"ce dont."* In this case, because you don't know what he needs, use "ce dont." Another example would be "*Dis-moi ce dont tu écris*." (I don't know what you're writing about, *so tell me what you're writing about*)


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
I'm sorry, you cannot write "dis-moi ce dont tu écris" because "dont" is a "pronom relatif complément de nom" = (if I can translate such an expression) "relative pronoun, noun complement". Then there must be a name of which "dont" is the complement.
In "je ne sais pas ce dont il a besoin", "dont" is complement of "besoin" while in "dis-moi..." it is complement of a verb (écris) then it must be "dis-moi ce que tu écris" or, if you want to insist on the topic, you can use "dis moi à propos de quoi tu écris".

Now, about the original question, 
"je ne sais pas ce dont il a besoin" is the formal way
"je ne sais pas de quoi il a besoin" is more a spoken way, but it's sill correct.
Hope it helps!


----------



## pieanne

Actually, there's an explanation for both ways, I think.

1. You say "de quoi as-tu besoin?", so in the *reported speech*, this becomes: "je ne sais pas de quoi il a besoin".

2. You say: "il a besoin d'une chose, c'est la chose *dont* il a besoin" (this is a relative clause with "dont" relative pronoun, replacing "chose")
In "je ne sais pas ce dont il a besoin", the word "chose" is replaced by "ce". It's still a relative clause.

And Carnesecchi is right, the latter is more formal.


----------



## Joelline

I was so sure I had the "ce dont" thing straight, finally!  Can you explain to me why "Je comprends ce dont tu parles"   and   "Sais-tu ce dont Luc parle?"  are correct (these are examples from a French grammar text) if "dis-moi ce dont tu écris" is incorrect?  Doesn't "ce dont" in each of these sentences have the same function? 

I also thought that "ce dont" was used very much as one uses "ce que" and "ce qui" except that "ce dont" is used as the object of the preposition "de":
So:  Sais-tu ce qui lui plait?  "Sais-tu ce qu'il veut?"  Sais-tu ce dont il a envie?"  

Because parler and écrire CAN be used with the preposition "de", then if you wanted to ask (or didn't know) what someone was talking ABOUT or writing ABOUT, you could use ce dont.  Obviously, I've got it wrong.  I'd really appreciate your help!


----------



## Don Keyshot

Joelline, I think you are right: while  "dont" is a relative pronoun, not an interrogative one, that does not mean it cannot be used in an interrogative sentence.  In the example; "dis-moi ce dont tu as besoin" the word "ce" is the antecedant for the relative pronoun "dont", the interrogation comes from the inversion of verb and subject.  The reason that "dis-moi ce dont tu écris" sounds wrong is that one does not normally use the expression "écrire de qqch" but rather "écrire à propos de (au sujet de) qqch"  That is why Carnesecchi's example "dis moi à propos de quoi tu écris" is correct.

Hope you agree with this or we are both out on a limb!

DK


----------



## polaire

Does this sound weird?

"Savez-vous ce dont je parle?"

[Do you know what I'm talking about?]


----------



## fanch

it sounds all right, at least to me...


----------



## viera

polaire said:
			
		

> Does this sound weird?
> "Savez-vous ce dont je parle?"
> [Do you know what I'm talking about?]



It definitely sounds weird to me, grammar rules notwithstanding.
I would say "Savez-vous de quoi je parle ?"


----------



## CARNESECCHI

hello,
"savez vous ce dont je parle ?" = "savez-vous de quoi je parle ?" = connaissez-vous le thèmes de mes paroles , "ce dont" being more formal and less used.

"Il sait de quoi il parle" = "il sait ce dont il parle" (less used) = "il connait (fort/très) bien son sujet" = he knows very well what he/she is talking about, ordered from spoken to formal language. 
Hope it helps!


----------



## bmoney

In a previous thread, in order to say _She doesn't know what she's talking about_, you would translate it to

*Elle ne sait pas de quoi elle parle.*

But, I was thinking it could be

*Elle ne sait pas ce dont elle parle.*

However, I was told that that was not French.  Would someone be able to clarify?  I see in a French grammar site,

*Je ne sais pas ce dont elle parle.*

What is the difference?

Merci bien!!


----------



## Sickduck

«ce dont» is slightly more elegant than «de quoi», but both are correct French.


----------



## Piounette

Bonjour tout le monde!

Il est vrai que l'on peut utiliser les 2 mais la 2e (je ne sais pas ce dont elle parle) sonne vraiment bizarre pour moi.
Je ne l'utiliserai pas.
La 1e (je ne sais pas de quoi elle parle est beaucoup mieux et bien plus utilisée).

Hope it helps!


----------



## sova

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord avec Piounette : "je ne sais pas ce dont elle parle" ne se dit pas à l'oral. Je ne suis pas sûre mais je pense que c'est à cause du verbe savoir que beaucoup de gens utilisent à la place de "connaître".

On peut éventuellement écrire la phrase dans le sens "ce dont elle parle, je ne sais pas" (dans une chanson ou un poème) mais en language parlé, personne ne le dit.
Il est donc préférable de dire : je ne sais pas de quoi elle parle.
Ou encore : je ne connais pas la chose dont elle parle.


----------



## Sickduck

I think there is a misunderstanding. Bmoney's original question was: what's correct: elle ne sait pas ce dont elle parle or de quoi elle parle? He (she?) was surprised to be told that "ce dont" is not proper French, because he/she has found on a grammar site "Je ne sais pas ce dont elle parle".

So I have to repeat my answer: both expressions "ce dont elle parle" et "de quoi elle parle" are correct. With the switch from elle to je, the meaning changes, so I guess "je ne sais pas de quoi elle parle" is more natural sounding, although "J'ignore ce dont elle parle" is also correct and natural.


----------



## kate123

Hello~!

I'm confused about the use of *ce dont* and *de quoi.*
What's the difference exactly between ce dont and de quoi?
When are you supposed to use *ce dont* and when are 
you supposed to use *de quoi*?
Thank you



*Sais-tu *ce dont* Luc parle?


*Sais-tu *de quoi* parle Luc?

(what's the difference??)


----------



## niko

At first sight, I'd say that _ce dont_ is formal, and _de quoi_ colloquial/spoken.


----------



## kate123

ok....then is it all right to replace the ce dont with de quoi in all of the sentences below?

*Ce dont je me méfie, c'est de la circulation le vendredi soir

= De quoi je me méfie, c'est de la circulation le vendredi soir


*Dis-moi ce dont tu as envie pour ton anniversaire

=Dis-moi de quoi tu as envie pour ton anniversaire


*Madame sait de quoi elle parle

=Madame sait ce dont elle parle


----------



## niko

kate123 said:


> De quoi je méfie, c'est de la circulation le vendredi soir
> Dis-moi de quoi tu as envie pour ton anniversaire
> Madame sait ce dont elle parle


Seems it was much more complex than "at first sigh"


----------



## geostan

kate123 said:


> *Sais-tu *ce dont* Luc parle?
> *Sais-tu *de quoi* parle Luc?


In the example you give, ce dont is used in a relative clause, de quoi is used in an indirect question. Therefore, "de quoi" may only be used following a verb that may introduce an indirect question.

Cheers!


----------



## Sharrow

Please could you tell me if the following two phrases are both correct :

dis-moi de quoi tu parles
dis-moi ce dont tu parles

and is the first one less formal ??

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Fred_C

The first sentence uses an interrogative clause, the second uses something like a completive.
Since this sentence is a way to ask a question, the first one is better.
the second is not expressive enough, in my opinion.

But both are correct.


----------



## jpryda

Bonjour à tous,

Pouvez-vouz me dire laquelle est la meilleure phrase?

On doit d'abord se demander...
ce dont il s'agit
de quoi il s'agit
[…]

Merci mille fois!


----------



## CapnPrep

Les deux constructions sont correctes ; _de quoi_ est plus courant.


----------



## pieanne

Je suis d'accord!


----------



## Fred_C

Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord.
"ce dont il s'agit" est une complétive. "de quoi il s'agit" est une interrogative.
à mon avis, un verbe comme "se demander" exige une interrogative et interdit une complétive.
Si on remplace "se demander" par "savoir", alors les deux constructions sont autorisées, c'est sûr.


----------



## CapnPrep

Fred_C said:


> "ce dont il s'agit" est une complétive. "de quoi il s'agit" est une interrogative.


 Ce sont tous les deux des complétives interrogatives (dans ce contexte) ! Et en principe _savoir_ et _(se) demander_ admettent les mêmes compléments interrogatifs, mais il y a toujours des combinaisons plus ou moins fréquentes ou naturelles.


----------



## geostan

complétives oui, interrogatives non. _Dont_ est un pronom relatif dont l'antécédent est _ce_. 

Mais Grevisse dit, et je cite:

"Dans certains emplois, on peut se demander si on a affaire à l’interrogatif ou au relatif : voir § 725, R7.Au lieu de de quoi, à quoi, on a parfois ce dont, ce à quoi, par analogie avec la construction de la proposition relative : Sais-tu ce dont je parle ? (Camus, Justes, IV.) — On ne sait pas ce dont les enfants d’aujourd’hui sont capables (Robbe-Grillet, Gommes, IV, 3). — Je n’ai pas à savoir ce à quoi mon père tient ou ne tient pas (Mirbeau, Les affaires sont les affaires, cit. Sandfeld, t. II, p. 58)."

Mais je dis comme FredC _de quoi_ après _se demander_. _Ce dont_ me paraît curieux.


----------



## Fred_C

CapnPrep said:


> Ce sont tous les deux des complétives interrogatives (dans ce contexte) ! Et en principe _savoir_ et _(se) demander_ admettent les mêmes compléments interrogatifs, mais il y a toujours des combinaisons plus ou moins fréquentes ou naturelles.


 
Je ne crois pas.
"de quoi" est bien évidemment un pronom interrogatif. Mais il me semble que "ce dont" n'en est pas un, bien que "ce que" en soit un, à titre d'exception.

EDIT:
Les exemples dits ambigus donnés par Géostan utilisent le verbe "savoir" qui ne pose pas nécessairement une question.
Mais le verbe "se demander" en pose une, à coup sûr.


----------



## CapnPrep

Fred_C said:


> "de quoi" est bien évidemment un pronom interrogatif. Mais il me semble que "ce dont" n'en est pas un, bien que "ce que" en soit un, à titre d'exception.


Je ne dirais pas que _ce que_ soit un pronom interrogatif, mais qu'exceptionnellement, la complétive interrogative correspondant à une interrogation directe en _(qu'est-ce) que_ prend la forme d'une relative en _ce que_. Et ce serait aussi le cas dans _de quoi _→ _ce dont_ et _à quoi _→ _ce à quoi_, sauf que la transformation n'est pas obligatoire ici (loin de là).

Mais je ne vois toujours pas de différences entre _savoir_ + interrogative et _se demander _+ interrogative. Dommage que Grevisse ne donne que des exemples avec _savoir_, mais _Sais-tu ce dont je parle ?_ et _Sais-tu de quoi je parle ?_ me semblent équivalents. On a donc une véritable complétive interrogative dans les deux phrases, il ne suffit pas de dire que _savoir_ peut prendre une complétive non interrogative pour expliquer la possibilité d'employer _ce dont_.

Il est vrai que _se demander de quoi_ est de loin plus fréquent que _se demander ce dont_, au point que ce dernier peut paraître « curieux », mais il n'est pas pour autant « interdit ».

Les questions qui consistent à _se demander ce dont_ le patient a besoin et _ce dont_ il faut l'aider à se débarrasser ou le préserver s'appliquent à chacune des étapes supplémentaires… [source]
Et au moment de _se demander ce dont_ on se souviendra lorsque, dans cinq, dix, vingt ans, nous évoquerons cette saison 2007, les avis sont contrastés. [source]
On peut se permettre de rêver et de _se demander ce dont_ ils auraient été capables si les chemins ouverts sur le deuxième album avaient pu être suivis. [source]
Il y a surement des gens ici qui _se demandent ce dont_ peut avoir l'air la Basse- Californie,  au nord-ouest du Mexique. [source]


----------



## Fred_C

Votre démarche est très intéressante, et je pense comme vous que c'est par attraction (non obligatoire) que "de quoi" peut devenir "ce dont".
Mais je pense contrairement à vous que c'est une attraction interdite, et que les gens qui employé cette tournure ont peut-être eu tort de le faire. (Je ne suis pas catégorique : c'est ce qu'il me semble, sans que j'affirme quoi que ce soit.)

Pour la différence entre _savoir_ + interrogative et _se demander _+ interrogative, il faut simplement comprendre qu'on a peut-être le droit d'écrire : "je ne sais pas ce dont je parle" à condition de comprendre la subordonnée comme purement complétive, et absolument pas interrogative. La différence est purement rhétorique, et n'induit pas un sens final vraiment différent...


----------



## Frechdax91

Salut! 

Can you please tell me whether I used "de quoi" correctly or whether I need "dont" somehow?
My sentence:

Le sondage a révélé de quoi le prochain président, il devrait s'occuper.
Meaning: The survey has revealed what the next president should take care of.

Merci.


----------



## itka

Je dirais qu'on peut employer l'une ou l'autre des tournures, mais la première est la plus élégante et sans doute la plus employée, surtout par écrit.
Par contre, il faut éviter la reprise du sujet par le pronom "il" qui n'a pas lieu d'être.

_Le sondage a révélé ce dont le prochain président devrait s'occuper.
Le sondage a révélé de quoi le prochain président devrait s'occuper._


----------



## dummy0304

Bonjour,

Je me demande si il y a une différence entre les phrases ci-dessous

Il sait de quoi il parle. 
Il sait ce dont il parle. 

Merci en avance.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Non, il n'y en a pas.


----------



## LART01

The first one is most commonly used, I think


----------



## Glasguensis

LART01 said:


> The first one is *much* more commonly used, I think


----------



## avago

Bonjour à tous. In an exercise from a book, the sentence : Tell me what he was speaking about, is given as Dites-moi de quoi il parlait. Before seeing the answer I had considered : Dites-moi ce dont il parlait.  Am I wrong ? Is it possible to say why too please?


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

Actually, both sentences are correct and equivalent. I believe the former is used more often, though, since it has a - somewhat - simpler grammatical structure.


----------



## archijacq

Cela dépend du verbe :
Je ne sais pas, j'ignore de quoi il parle 
De quoi parle-t-il ?

Ce n'est pas ce dont il parle
Est-ce qu'il parle de cela ?


----------



## joelooc

_ce dont il parlait_ shows a very good knowledge of the french language considering fewer and fewer (self-proclaimed) natives use this structure.


----------



## archijacq

"what he is/was talking about"

Personnellement, voici comment je dirais cela, dans différents contextes:

-*What are you talking about* ?
*De quoi* parlez-vous ?

- I don't know *what you're talking about* (complément d'objet)
Je ne sais pas *de quoi* vous parlez

- *What you're talking about* *is*...(groupe sujet)
*Ce dont vous parlez* *est*...
Ce dont vous parlez, c'est ...

- This *is* precisely *what you're talking about* (groupe attribut, après le verbe être)
*C'est *précisément *ce dont vous parlez*


----------

